# Green Hedge call



## jwtcustomgamecalls (May 29, 2014)

Here's a call I made from @shadetree_1 man made green hedge. This stuff is amazing. Thanks again joe.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------

